# My first plakat! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

I thought i would share with you a plakat i got a few ago. He's got a temper on him so wild! LoL he's totally awesome. 


























How do you think his finniage is? I dont think the bottom fin peaks out too far...I am really really happy with his colours. If anyone has a nice girl to pair up with him i would definatly love to purchase.

Thank you for looking!


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

How big is he? Cus he looks like he is pretty big! Hes got the traditional plakat finnage, and I like the colours!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He is a biggie! lol about almost 2 inches long and about an inch wide


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you named him yet?
I propose Milosh.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

wow thats a huge one!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much ^^


----------

